# Export von Illustrator CS2 nach Freehand



## csdire (12. September 2006)

Hallo werte Community,

folgendes Problem:

wir haben hier Daten bekommen, welche als Vektor nur mit Illustrator zu öffnen sind. (eps) Wir arbeiten sonst nicht mit Illustrator. Wie bekomme ich nun diese Vektordaten am besten in unser noch geliebtes Freehand? Irgendwie lädt das Freehand die zuvor exportierten ai. dateien nicht ein. Kommt nur ein gerahmtes Kästchen wie bei einer Voransicht...

?

Habe zur Lösung dieses Problems eine Trial30day Version von IllustratorCS2 laufen...


Danke schonmal...


----------



## Night Vision Worker (12. September 2006)

1. Öffne Illustrator

2. Datei > Export > Illustrator Legacy EPS ..

3. Als AI8-EPS exportieren

4. Drag & Drop in Freehand

5. Fertig! =)

.. klappt in 99% der Fälle. Gibt allerdings einige AI-Spezialeffekte bei denen das nicht funktioniert, also bitte beide EPSe miteinander vergleichen! =)


----------

